# Anyone have opinion of Discount Tires 2GO?



## stlmethod (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm looking at 4 new Michelin Pilot Exalto AS 205 50 17 tires and TireRack has a decent price of $159 per tire vs. Discount Tire 2go at $139. I've read some poor reviews of Discount Tires 2go. Anyone have any other experiences etc? 

Thanks, 

J


----------



## aba4430 (Sep 30, 2009)

I have purchased from both, and go with whoever works out to be cheaper. I have had no negative issues with either outfit. In this case, if S&H is free at DT, then there will be a good difference in the delivered price. Is this Discount Tire Direct you are asking about? If not, my response does not apply.


----------

